# anyone do the rough roubaix gravel race?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am thinking about doing this . Harrisonburg looks to be 1.5 hours outside of DC. Would a carbon synapse be okay for this or do I need something a little more stout?


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I am in. Right now plan to use a Giant Defy on 28s I have a cross bike as well I could use, but Giant is the new toy so leaning that direction.

I have ridden out there a lot on mountain bikes never on a road bike or cross bike, but I think the roads are likely similar to the Jeremiah Bishop Grand Fondo and have some friends who have done that on road bikes.

If anyone has Tire recommendations post them up, I have a pair of Schwalbe Duranos already so for the moment that is my choice, would love to go tubeless for that just not sure I have the dollars or time to do that right now.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

So I mounted up my Durano's last night and one of them has a very weird flat spot hard to explain, assuming weather is good I still plan to use the Road Bike (Giant Defy) so ordered some Panaracer Gravel Kings in 28 for this event last night.

Donn12 you attending on your Synapse?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

My synapse will not be in yet so I will probably be on my felt aluminum cx bike. I have iron cross wheels that are set up tubleless for 40psi or so but I think I might need something more road like for this event?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

How was it? I had some stuff with my kids couldn't get out of so I have to put it on the calendar for next year....how many riders?


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Was a good time, they only did the 53 and the 90 mile, had to cancel the 114 mile option due to the weather and impending rain/flood watch. Not a ton of people but enough to make it fun and competitive. It stated fast and a found myself In the second big group which got down to 5 us for the majority of the time until the big climb, where as expected it broke apart, I thought I climbed okay but could not hold the pace of the stronger riders in my group so soloed the last 20 miles, once you got back closer to Harrisonburg the steep roller were butt kickers.

Shenandoah Mountain Touring always puts to great events with incredible routes, this was no exception I would highly recommend it.


By the way one of the guys I rode with most of race had a Carbon Synapse and he was killing it!


----------

